# Authorized Users



## rj80 (Oct 12, 2014)

If I put my grown up daughters and my sister on my authorized list to use my DRI, if I die and I don't put this in my will, will the authorized people on my list be responsible to take over the timeshare and maintenance fees?  Or are the authorized people just on the list to get the benefit of using my DRI? 

I don't want for them to get stuck with this, but would like for them to have the benefit of the DRI Club while I'm living. (Which I hope is a long time, because I'm not even retired yet)

Also can you add or take off authorized people at any time?

Thanks!


----------

